# score!



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i got approved for a desktop pico tank at work 

i don't think i'm going to go too crazy with it, just 1 clown, one or two torches and some zoas. 

i've been looking at the innovative marine 4 gallon pico (anyone have an idea where i can get this the cheapest?) 

the challenge that i'm giving myself is that i want to make this as budget as possible. i have so much stuff left over, tons of live sand, rock that's been in my tank for a while, zoas that i can frag, the only cost will be the live stock, so one clown, a skunk shrimp and some hermits and snails. 

i know that some people like to mod the innovative tank, anything i should think about doing before i get it setup? and weird question but how many plugs does this thing take?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Excellent Jason, only thing i can think about is to hide all food from your co-workers! Everyone will want to feed the poor starving Nemo


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Gratz Jason! 

~Tony


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks!

derp, anyone know where i can pick up a innovative marine 4 gallon pico locally?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> thanks!
> 
> derp, anyone know where i can pick up a innovative marine 4 gallon pico locally?


Just get the 8 gallon... I know a certain store that has several in stock


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Just get the 8 gallon... I know a certain store that has several in stock


ah i wish i could, but space doesn't allow it.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

You're going to love the setup on your desk. Your co-workers will enjoy it too. You'll find yourself spending more time relaxing staring at it as opposed to surfing online  . It DOES help stress and creativity.

I had a 10 gallon setup on my desk at almost every office I worked at (years ago). 2 perculas, bta, and a couple of cleaner shrimp. Former co-workers still talk about it today.

My 2 cents; keep it simple. Have your lights on timers. Have a co-worker or even the after hours/weekend cleaning staff check in on it while you're away. The after hours cleaning staff loved it. They knew not to spray or wipe near the aquarium and even fed it for my on weekends I wasn't in the office.

Congratulations!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^that's funny, all of my co-workers are excited about it. the good thing about it is that there's someone at the desk 24/7, so the night shift girl will turn the lights off/on and if i'm away she will feed the 1 clown. aside from that nothing crazy, just some zoas, frogspawn and the like. might toss in one easy sps to see if it'll grow.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

maybe add a small tang like the last nano?  LMAO


----------

